# Katrina's Lucky Item?



## majnin (Jul 10, 2013)

We had Katrina in Olivine today, which was awesome. She told me my lucky item was 'short sleeved dress'. I didn't know what to do since I don't have a dress yet but I went to the Ables and picked up the flower dress design because it ...well it has short sleeves. After putting it on, I got a Lucky Black Cat as a thank you for bringing Tank a dragonfly. Is this the lucky item?

This thread can be used to discuss lucky items, where to find them ect. Unless there's another one, but I haven't seen it...


----------



## Lucsy (Jul 10, 2013)

My lucky item today was a boots, maybe just boots in general. 
I wore it right after and it didn't do anything at first. 

But later during the day, I was able to catch a Coelacanth and finally got a new community project recommendation. 
So I guess its kinda lucky.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2013)

Katrina told me my lucky item was "glasses". I didn't know what to do because I always wear the piolet shades. I just kept them on and it seemed like a normal day. I did make a lot of bank, though


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 10, 2013)

I never know what to do once I have the item she says. Actually wait...I never have the item she wants.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know what my lucky item is, every time I realise she is in my town her tent is already closed. Think I need to start playing earlier in the day instead of a night time.


----------

